# Pricing For Highly Anticipated K 1600 B Bagger Announced



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Motorrad USA is pleased to announce pricing and product highlights for its much-anticipated K 1600 B, the BMW bagger developed specifically with American riders and great open American roads in mind. The 2018 Model Year K 1600 B will have a Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price of $19,995.00 (plus a $495.00 destination fee).

Largely based on the technology used in the BMW 6-cylinder tourer K 1600 GT and GTL, the K 1600 B features a spectacular backward sloping linear design with a specifically engineered rear section to reflect the characteristics of a grand American tourer. This not only makes the Bagger appear low-lying and slender; but also, thanks to the new rear frame, significantly reduces the height of the passenger seat.

As with the K 1600 GT/GTL, the Bagger's 1,649 cc in-line six-cylinder engine produces 160 hp and 129 lb-ft of torque. The bike comes standard with three riding modes (Rain, Road, and Dynamic), Dynamic Traction Control, cornering-optimized integral ABS Pro, heated seats and hand grips, power adjustable windshield, cruise control, multifunction display with on-board computer, and Dynamic Electronic Suspension Adjustment (D-ESAR) with "Road" and "Cruise" damping modes. Gear Shift Assist Pro, Reverse Assist, Hill Start Control, adaptive headlight, floorboards and more, are all available as options.

Like other BMW motorcycle models, buyers can enhance the K 1600 B with option packages that include:

Safety package: Adaptive headlight, tire pressure monitor (TPM), and Hill Start Control
Comfort package: Gear Shift Assist Pro, central locking system, anti-theft alarm, Keyless Ride, and LED auxiliary lights 
Touring Package: Reverse assist, GPS preparation, and audio system with radio, Sirius XM, and Bluetooth.


----------

